# base elevations



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone got a page of the base elevations of the new england ski areas?  with a storm like this, it matters.
thanks!


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

I Got them.  onthesnow.  have to spreadsheet it...


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Here they are.  VT NH ME  ranked in order of base elevation.

                     ME   Saddleback    2460       VT   Bolton Valley    2035       VT   Stowe    2035       NH   Cannon Mountain    2034       VT   Pico Mountain    2000       NH   Waterville Valley    1984       VT   Bromley    1950       NH   Wildcat    1950       VT   Mount Snow    1900       VT   Stratton    1872       VT   Jay   Peak    1815       ME   Big Squaw    1750       NH   Balsams Wilderness    1700       VT   Middlebury College    1640       NH   Bretton Woods    1600       VT   Mad River Glen    1600       VT   Sugarbush    1483       ME   Sugarloaf    1417       VT   Burke Mountain    1267       NH   Black Mountain    1250       NH   Mount Sunapee    1233       VT   Killington    1165       VT   Magic Mountain    1150       VT   Okemo    1144       NH   Crotched Mountain    1050       ME   Mt. Abram    1050       VT   Smugglers Notch    1030       NH   Ragged Mountain    1000       NH   Dartmouth Skiway    975       NH   Loon Mountain    950       NH   Gunstock    900       NH   Granite Gorge    800       ME   Sunday River    800       NH   Tenney Mountain    749       
Ascutney    720       NH   Pats Peak    690       NH   Attitash    600       ME   Shawnee Peak    600       VT   Suicide Six    550       NH   Cranmore Mountain    533       NH   King Pine    500       ME   Mt. Jefferson    351       ME   Lost Valley    255       ME   Camden    150       ME   New Hermon Mtn.    100   

In the storm target range, Wildcat is going to be a helluva a choice for this storm.  Wildcat, Waterville, Mt Sno, Strat. will be good, but crowded I suspect.
I'm surprised how much lower


----------



## 2knees (Feb 18, 2009)

i'll give you the ones i've committed to memory

Vermont
Mt Snow 1,700 feet
Magic 1150 feet
Bromley 2000 feet
Stratton 1800 feet
Okemo 1100
Killington KBL 2500, Bear 2200 Skyeship Base 1000
Sugarbush 1400
Stowe 1600
Burke 1200
Smuggs 1100
Jay 2000

New Hampshire
Wildcat 2150
Loon 975
Cannon 2000
waterville valley 2000
Attitash  900


thats all i can remember for now.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 18, 2009)

lol, i was pretty close on those.  

i know mt snow is full of it as they list their summit higher then it actually is.  maybe split the difference there and say 1800


----------



## marcski (Feb 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Here they are.  VT NH ME  ranked in order of base elevation.
> 
> ME   Saddleback    2460       VT   Bolton Valley    2035       VT   Stowe    2035       NH   Cannon Mountain    2034       VT   Pico Mountain    2000       NH   Waterville Valley    1984       VT   Bromley    1950       NH   Wildcat    1950       VT   Mount Snow    1900       VT   Stratton    1872       VT   Jay   Peak    1815       ME   Big Squaw    1750       NH   Balsams Wilderness    1700       VT   Middlebury College    1640       NH   Bretton Woods    1600       VT   Mad River Glen    1600       VT   Sugarbush    1483       ME   Sugarloaf    1417       VT   Burke Mountain    1267       NH   Black Mountain    1250       NH   Mount Sunapee    1233       VT   Killington    1165       VT   Magic Mountain    1150       VT   Okemo    1144       NH   Crotched Mountain    1050       ME   Mt. Abram    1050       VT   Smugglers Notch    1030       NH   Ragged Mountain    1000       NH   Dartmouth Skiway    975       NH   Loon Mountain    950       NH   Gunstock    900       NH   Granite Gorge    800       ME   Sunday River    800       NH   Tenney Mountain    749
> Ascutney    720       NH   Pats Peak    690       NH   Attitash    600       ME   Shawnee Peak    600       VT   Suicide Six    550       NH   Cranmore Mountain    533       NH   King Pine    500       ME   Mt. Jefferson    351       ME   Lost Valley    255       ME   Camden    150       ME   New Hermon Mtn.    100
> ...



I suspect that the sugarbush numbers are for Mt. Ellen?  Am I wrong to surmise that Lincoln Peak's base elevation might actually be higher than Ellen's, based on Ellen's greater overall vertical drop?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 18, 2009)

numbers dont add up for stowe.  how can their base be 2035 when the lifts only go to roughly 3600 and they claim a vert drop of about 2100.  Even i can do that math.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

marcski said:


> I suspect that the sugarbush numbers are for Mt. Ellen?  Am I wrong to surmise that Lincoln Peak's base elevation might actually be higher than Ellen's, based on Ellen's greater overall vertical drop?



from their web site:  2400 vertical, 3975 summit
drilling down:
Lincoln Peak  1575 base, 2,400 vertical, 3,975 summit 
Mount Ellen 1490 base, 2645 vertical, 4,083 summit   - from an old brochure


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> numbers dont add up for stowe.  how can their base be 2035 when the lifts only go to roughly 3600 and they claim a vert drop of about 2100.  Even i can do that math.



it's the old marketing game.  See Tony Crocker's work.  He actually measured skiable.
I just want a swag to decide where to ski this week, without reports.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> numbers dont add up for stowe.  how can their base be 2035 when the lifts only go to roughly 3600 and they claim a vert drop of about 2100.  Even i can do that math.



Stowe gets their vert if you ski down to the Toll House base area just like kmart gets their vert if you ski down to the skyship base at Rt 4. check their trail maps.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 24, 2009)

discounting the skyeship base, killington has the highest base (and summit) elevation of any ski area in the east. at kbl the base elevation is 2540 which pretty much covers the entire bowl running from skye peak through snowden.


----------



## takeahike46er (Feb 24, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> killington has the highest base (and summit) elevation of any ski area in the east.



They don't have the highest summit elevation, and Snowshoe in West Virginia has a higher base (approx. 3300' or 4080' depending on the lift)

The high elevation of the K-1 base is one of Killington's biggest assets.  It is a good reason why Killington used to be the king of spring.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2009)

highest lift serviced in new england.  

thats topped by whiteface by a few hundred feet.  and a some of the southern ski areas in North Carolina like Beech and such that go up to 5,000 feet.


----------



## sLoPeS (Feb 24, 2009)

takeahike46er said:


> They don't have the highest summit elevation, and Snowshoe in West Virginia has a higher base (approx. 3300' or 4080' depending on the lift)
> 
> The high elevation of the K-1 base is one of Killington's biggest assets.  It is a good reason why Killington used to be the king of spring.



are u really comparing some place in WV (or NC for that matter) to a place in VT?  c'mon now...

without researching numbers, KBL at around 2500' is one of the highest bases in NE.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

Sugarloaf and Killington both have summit elevations within a few feet..but the lifts at Killington don't go all the way to the peak..hmmmm..maybe HighWayStar knows the deal..


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2009)

ST   Resort Name Base Top Vertical Drop Longest Run Snow Making 

Sugarloaf    1417  4237 Ft.   2820 Ft.   1.4 miles   490 acres    

Killington    1165   4241 Ft.   3050 Ft.   6.0 miles   500 acres 
...according to resort information.


----------



## takeahike46er (Feb 24, 2009)

sLoPeS said:
			
		

> are u really comparing some place in WV (or NC for that matter) to a place in VT? c'mon now...




Where did I make a comparison between WV skiing and VT?  I just stated a fact based on the area stated earlier, "the east".


----------



## sLoPeS (Feb 24, 2009)

takeahike46er said:


> Where did I make a comparison between WV skiing and VT?  I just stated a fact based on the area stated earlier, "the east".



ok brah....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> are u really comparing some place in WV (or NC for that matter) to a place in VT?  c'mon now...
> 
> without researching numbers, KBL at around 2500' is one of the highest bases in NE.



Snowshoe does get more snow than everything south of Killington in Vermont and almost everywhere else except for a handful of areas in the Northeast.  It has a couple of trails with legitimate 1500 vert that have zero run out, one of which has a head wall steeper than most resorts in New England, has acreage that exceeds 225 acres and draws more skiers to it than every where in the Northeast except Killington, Okemo, Sunday River and Mount Snow.  

It is without a question a 'major' ski area.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 24, 2009)

takeahike46er said:


> Where did I make a comparison between WV skiing and VT?  I just stated a fact based on the area stated earlier, "the east".



sorry i had meant "north"east. but i did forget about whiteface regarding summit elevation.


----------

